# Pigeon tracks in the snow



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Friends following me to our tree for their breakfast every morning, and after a big seed party!  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How wonderful!  I would like to order wall paper with their little foot (print)tracks on it. 

The picture of the pigeon flying against the white snow is very striking.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeon footprints*

Pigeon footprints. Ahh...

Our Pidgiepoo walked on one of my wife's painting canvasses while she was looking away, after she had stretched and primed it. Though Pidgiepoo has been gone a year this month, we still have tiny white footprints on the black-toned cement floor of the atelier to remind us of him. 

It is another type of pigeon footprint that is very special to me, though: when you are lying down and they walk all over you as you are waking up. The feel of their tiny feet (with dull claws) reminded my wife of the grasp of a baby's hand. A very good therapy of sorts. Could be called "Footprints for the soul." 
I told her we could rent our bird out for therapy sessions.

It may sound strange, but if you've tried it you will probably agree that it is a most pleasant sensation.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Suz, neat pigeon pattern in the snow.

Treesa, I'd like to piggyback on your wallpaper order!

Good observation, Larry. Ah, the pitter-patter of little feet!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Pigeon footprints. Ahh...
> 
> It is another type of pigeon footprint that is very special to me, though: when you are lying down and they walk all over you as you are waking up. The feel of their tiny feet (with dull claws) reminded my wife of the grasp of a baby's hand. A very good therapy of sorts. Could be called "Footprints for the soul."
> .


Yes Larry! A very funny sensation! I let my doves out of their cages long enough for them to land on me and take a "walk on the giant" ... they seem to enjoy it too  

Suz.


----------

